# Citations for riding Class One eMTBs on MTB trails



## Bjorn2Ride (Apr 4, 2017)

It's important that we understand what the real world penalties are for riding a Class One Pedelec eMTB on a "Non-motorized" or "no motor vehicles" MTB trail. Especially when riding in a courteous way. With all of the forum members here who personally carved this country's network of MTB trails and who consider a bike like a Levo to be the same as a KLR 650, I am sure the we have a TON of links to pictures of citations, people being arrested, etc. It would be educational to tally up these real world examples. I will maintain a running average of the penalties levied. As of now that number is $0.00. Expressed in Euros that would be €0. Links to databases would be fine. I am trying to get access to MTB poaching data to share as a baseline comparison.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Does anyone actually like you?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Man, you swing a big keyboard, see how that works out for you. MA rider here, with the exception of 6 or so spaces for public ORV here, motorized vehicles not allowed on multi use trails. So e bikes not allowed. Think the trail police/ranger/ land mangers are just hanging out looking ? Not. I think real word penalties would come into play when a group of mt bikers find one on the trails. Or the trail access gets threatened. Seems some "conversations" and" clear communications" would follow. CA rider? Where abouts do you motor?


----------



## Bjorn2Ride (Apr 4, 2017)

leeboh said:


> Man, you swing a big keyboard, see how that works out for you. MA rider here, with the exception of 6 or so spaces for public ORV here, motorized vehicles not allowed on multi use trails. So e bikes not allowed. Think the trail police/ranger/ land mangers are just hanging out looking ? Not. I think real word penalties would come into play when a group of mt bikers find one on the trails. Or the trail access gets threatened. Seems some "conversations" and" clear communications" would follow. CA rider? Where abouts do you motor?


Let's recap, shall we. You first make some sort of nebulous reference to "see how that works out for you", then you suggest that vigilantes will do what exactly if they "find one on the trails", something violent? Then you ask where I ride?

Hilarious.

Are you 12?


----------

